# Guitarists?



## Cory (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wondering, is anyone here a guitarist? The few friends and relatives I have who are EMS workers are all guitar enthusisits, so I figured maybe it's pretty common.

If so, what guitar do you play? (maybe even post a picture)

I play an el cheapo Squire Strat with a few modifications. I love playing blues, and some classic rock. Can't get enough Clapton, although my Clapton covers are sub-par <_<


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*Not for years.Self-taught.*

Had a Yamaha nylon and steel acoustic, a Mayco electric 6, and some no-name 12 acoustic I wore out. Gave my last one to my son 14 yrs ago.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 16, 2010)

I love guitar!  It's a great pass time and a nice way to relax.

I have a nice takamine acoustic-electric, and then a shecter C1.  Unfortunately the electric guitar is gathering some dust since I sold my marshall half stack last year.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 16, 2010)

taught myself enough to be able to appreciate what I hear.  Have a stack of music tabs that i told myself i'd learn when i'm too old to want to fly in a helicopter


----------



## foxfire (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a classical variety and a six string fender. Love classical and western music.


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I have been in Health Care IT for many years, and I know a lot of MD's, Scientist and IT people who are also musicians... I am pretty sure studies have been done, and that the same type of thought patterns are used.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a gorgeous black Epiphone.  I choose a guitar based on how close the strings sit to the fret board.  I have pretty tiny hands and often find my son's small guitar easier to play then my own.

I'm a huge Jack Bruce fan (and played bass in high school), but after play for twenty years, I can honestly say, I suck.  I love it, but definitely not my talent.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheapo Samick acoustic, but my pride and joy is my Fender Tele, customized to 3 pickups. Lace Sensor light blue at the neck, silver in the middle, and the original tele bridge pickup. I have to do some body work to get that last lace sensor in for the bridge spot, it doesn't fit at the moment  She sure sounds sweet though. I'll get a pic up eventually.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yamaha $200 dollar crapo.  But i love it!


----------



## sq3hjfd (Jul 17, 2010)

Schecter omen-6, Ibanez acoustic-electric, line 6 spider 150.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2010)

Only guitar I know how to play is Guitar Hero.


----------



## njff/emt (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a black Laguna with ernie ball slinky top/heavy bottom strings downtuned to C., My amp is a LINE6 Spider III 15w 8in speaker., It may be small but its loud as hell


----------



## Cory (Jul 17, 2010)

fma08 said:


> Cheapo Samick acoustic, but my pride and joy is my Fender Tele, customized to 3 pickups. Lace Sensor light blue at the neck, silver in the middle, and the original tele bridge pickup. I have to do some body work to get that last lace sensor in for the bridge spot, it doesn't fit at the moment  She sure sounds sweet though. I'll get a pic up eventually.



Very cool, I love telecasters. I'm not a huge country fan, but I still can't get enough of that bright, twangy sound.



> Schecter omen-6, Ibanez acoustic-electric, line 6 spider 150.



Sounds like a great setup for a metal guitarist.


----------



## sq3hjfd (Jul 18, 2010)

Actually it sounds good all the way around, reggae, and classic rock. And that amp is super loud, I barely turn it over 1/4.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 18, 2010)

I have spent so much $$$ I could have already finished paying my mortgage.  All of the instruments past and present:

Past:
Some no name acoustic (first)
Ovation Applause 
No name strat
No name electirc 
Takemine 12-string.  God, I miss playing her.
Ibanez electric
Acoustic no name drums with remo heads and camber symbals.

Present:
G&L ASAT 
Gibson Music maker 
St Louis with f-holes and floating bridge and antique vibrato (gretch I believe)
Peavy Gen X Tele
Samick Woods acoustic with cutaway
Ibanez classical acoustic electric with cutaway
Johnson POS for slide
Old POS 4 string bass with frets filed down for fretless
Peavy 6 string bass
Dixon mandellin
No name violin
Antique silver one piece clarinet forgot the name
Unknown silver trumpet (can't play)
Couple of saprano saxes
Banjo
Yamaha classical guitar
Keyboard
Piano
Flute
Multiple keys of harmonicas

Peavy TNT bass amp
Peavy transtube 65W amp
Fender 30W broncho (antique)
Peavy effects processor
Boss effects processor
Voice box
Few microphones
antique Peavy 500W 8 channel sound board with Peavy SP15's

Everything but the Samick Woods, Ibanez classical, and the Johnson are collecting dust.  Lately all I've been doing is going acoustic and writing.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sq3hjfd said:


> Schecter omen-6, Ibanez acoustic-electric, line 6 spider 150.



I have the Spider III HD150... Absolutely love it.



Cory said:


> Very cool, I love telecasters. I'm not a huge country fan, but I still can't get enough of that bright, twangy sound.



It's unique for sure, just wanted something a little smoother sounding for my blues  Those lace sensors are perfect.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 21, 2010)

I actually studied classical guitar at the university level before getting into EMS.  I also played in the jazz band in high school and college as well as local rock groups ranging from punk to metal to classic rock to prog (prog was, and continues to be, my favorite).

Ibanez RG series 6-string electric
Ibanez Artcore series hollow-body electric
Ibanez RG Series 7-string electric (formerly owned by the guitarist from Breaking Benjamin)
OLP John Petrucci 6-string electric signature model
Randall RG75 amp

Also used to own a few cheap-Os not worth mentioning.

I'm starting to get back into it now that I actually have some free time again.  Not as good as I once was, but I can still hold my own in a jam session.


----------



## sq3hjfd (Jul 21, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Ibanez RG series 6-string electric
> Ibanez Artcore series hollow-body electric
> Ibanez RG Series 7-string electric (formerly owned by the guitarist from Breaking Benjamin)
> OLP John Petrucci 6-string electric signature model
> ...



Have I mentioned, I love Ibanez guitars. Those sweet wizard necks, nice and lite. Wish I had a S 470.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 21, 2010)

sq3hjfd said:


> Have I mentioned, I love Ibanez guitars. Those sweet wizard necks, nice and lite. Wish I had a S 470.



I'm a total Ibanez geek.  I love that you can get a full sound without playing a guitar that feels like a baseball bat with strings on it (read: Gibson).


----------



## fma08 (Jul 24, 2010)

Playing at my friend's wedding today. Wish me luck.


----------



## Phlipper (Jul 25, 2010)

Been playing since 8 years old, now 47 with years and years of banging around in clubs on the weekends.  Last five years I've been playing classic rock, blues, and country with some guys near Sanford, NC.  We all hunt, fish, play music, ride motorcycles (most of us) and are good friends outside the band.  Rare to find.

Play only G&L Legacys and Peavey Classic amps.  Currently gigging Classic 50 head and matching 2x12 cab with a Classic 50 2x12 combo on standby (not that I've ever needed a backup to a Peavey amp).


----------



## Cclearly3 (Aug 1, 2010)

I play the piano (going on 13 years) and I play a red Ibanez electric and a Fender CD60 acoustic guitar.


----------



## rockstar (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a mexican fat strat, a dean flying v, a kramer striker 300st (with original floyd rose tremelo) and a rouge electric/acoustic. I use a 15 watt line 6 spider 3, got rid of my half stack last year.


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2010)

rockstar said:


> I have a mexican fat strat, a dean flying v, a kramer striker 300st (with original floyd rose tremelo) and a rouge electric/acoustic. I use a 15 watt line 6 spider 3, got rid of my half stack last year.



Does the Fender have two single pickups and one humbucker, or two humbuckers? I have what is apprently a "double fat strat" which isn't made anymore, and it has two humbuckers.


----------



## rockstar (Aug 3, 2010)

It has a humbucker and 2 singles, I tore it apart a couple years ago and refinished it, shaved the frets down and some other little tricks, did the same to my kramer and flyin v, I've been playing for 17 years, but now with kids and work and school. I don't play as much as I used to.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 4, 2010)

Have my undergrad in vocal performance, taught voice a few years and beginning piano, but I got irritated with the students LOL.  I tinkered with guitar, but never really learned more than enough to help whoever was playing for whatever church band I was with figure out their stuff.  I also dabbled with violin for a bit.  I have a candy pink violin that I adore.  I really should pull it out and see if it's o.k.  It's been in storage a few years now.  I'm afraid both my guitar and violin may have a bent neck by now as I don't think I ever loosened the strings.


----------



## firetender (Aug 4, 2010)

Started playing guitar in 1969. Still have my acoustic Ovation from then. Mid-seventies I picked up a Takamine 12-string which has been an incredible companion, but now needs major repair.

Honestly? After 40+ years I have about 20 chords in my repertoire, cannot play lead, I cannot follow along with anyone playing songs I know (chord-deficit paralysis syndrome - I WILL NOT sit in), and every time I try to do a cover, I fall asleep.

I DO, however have about 16 kick-*** original songs that I've been performing since 2000 in all sorts of venues, dives, gatherings, open-mics, paid performances here and there, and even two half-hour shows on MANAO Radio, which is really one of the finest independent, non-commercial stations in the country!

Here's a video up on my website of my playing a piece at the largest Anti-War Art Exhibition in the country, here on Maui.


----------

